# Goldfish In a Outside Pond



## prestigewalking (Nov 8, 2012)

We have a few goldfish, medium sized in an outside pond, would they be safe there in frosty conditions, the pond was only built in the summer.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Quote from Wikipedia:


> Goldfish are popular pond fish, since they are small, inexpensive, colorful and very hardy. In an outdoor pond or water garden, they may even survive for brief periods if ice forms on the surface, as long as there is enough oxygen remaining in the water and the pond does not freeze solid. Common goldfish, London and Bristol shubunkins, jikin, wakin, comet and some hardier fantail goldfish can be kept in a pond all year round in temperate and subtropical climates. Moor, veiltail, oranda and lionhead can be kept safely in outdoor ponds year-round only in more tropical climates and only in summer elsewhere.
> 
> Ponds small and large are fine in warmer areas (although it ought to be noted that goldfish can "overheat" in small volumes of water in summer in tropical climates). In frosty climes the depth should be at least 80 centimeters (31 in) to preclude freezing. During winter, goldfish become sluggish, stop eating and often stay on the bottom of the pond. This is normal; they become active again in the spring.


I believe you can get low-wattage pond heaters that will prevent the pond from freezing over fully.


----------



## stand4 (Nov 13, 2012)

If it ices over, put a hot pan on the ice to gently defrost the ice, if the ice remains on the pond there can become a lack of oxygen.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Then get a big magnet and some string to get the pan out of the pond


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

or let a bucket/container float on top of the water over winter. the water wont freeze under the bucket. then you can either lift the bucket off to give an air hole, or put small holes in the top of the bucket


----------



## prestigewalking (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting, thats perfect advice, i notice that they are not as noticeable as they were, but i will keep the pond ice-free over the winter.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

prestigewalking said:


> We have a few goldfish, medium sized in an outside pond, would they be safe there in frosty conditions, the pond was only built in the summer.


The biggest deal with ponds freezing over is that toxic gases produced by rotting debris cannot escape and builds up, poisoning the water. Frost should be nothing to acclimatised fish. Don`t feed them when it gets cold as they don`t eat when the water temperature drops and the food will only pollute the water which is your biggest concern. How deep is the pond? Ideally it should be _at least_ 2` deep.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

stand4 said:


> If it ices over, put a hot pan on the ice to gently defrost the ice, if the ice remains on the pond there can become a lack of oxygen.


Id simply boil the kettle and slowly pour in one spot so as to melt a hole in the ice through to the water below. This allows trapped toxic gases to escape instead of being trapped and dissolving into the water.

If the pond is raised, you can also syphon out an inch of water, creating an airgap between the ice layer and the water below. Never use a hammer to break the ice as this will send sudden shock waves through the water, which the fish certainly won`t appreciate!


----------



## prestigewalking (Nov 8, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> The biggest deal with ponds freezing over is that toxic gases produced by rotting debris cannot escape and builds up, poisoning the water. Frost should be nothing to acclimatised fish. Don`t feed them when it gets cold as they don`t eat when the water temperature drops and the food will only pollute the water which is your biggest concern. How deep is the pond? Ideally it should be _at least_ 2` deep.


its about 2 1/2 feet deep and its has steps up to about 1 foot deep.


----------



## Tropical Fish Delivered (Sep 25, 2012)

providing the pond is deep enough they will be fine, a few pointers that you may already know...Do not feed during the winter months when water temp drops below 50F and never break the ice on a frozen pond instead buy a surface heater which will keep a hole in your pond or place a boiling pan of water on the ice to melt a hole. This will allow any toxic gasses to escape.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

stand4 said:


> If it ices over, put a hot pan on the ice to gently defrost the ice, if the ice remains on the pond there can become a lack of oxygen.


The issue with freezing over is that gases cannot enter or leave the water. Toxic gases can build up under the ice and concentrate there because they are unable to escape. They then poison the water.


----------

